# I wrote "Spa" music for Detective Pikachu



## karelpsota (Apr 28, 2019)

This is probably the least badass thing I ever did... but it was so fun to do.

The marketing team contacted me to figure out a way to make the following joke work:

_"Psyduck has a headache, so he needs to listen to some *musak* while they're driving. We already licensed Whitney Houston so you can use that melody if you want"_

So I researched "musak" and discovered the fascinating history behind it. Transcribed Whitney vocals. Re-harmonized everything to make it relaxing.

Ironically, it's the polar opposite of what I usually do for trailers.
I finally got a chance to use:
- cheap drums
- 7th chords
- wood-winds
- happy progressions
- marimba

​
*The final product:*



(I also remixed the rest of the trailer, but it's not as cool as the elevator music)​


----------



## paularthur (Apr 28, 2019)

I thoroughly enjoyed this in the context it was used lol.


----------



## BenG (Apr 28, 2019)

This is great.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 28, 2019)

Brilliant!


----------



## SchnookyPants (Apr 28, 2019)

Perfect.

But... "7th chords" = Muzak? That's a strange implication.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 28, 2019)

Elevator music! When I was a kid, they used to play this stuff in stores. (And elevators) Sounds perfect.


----------



## karelpsota (Apr 28, 2019)

SchnookyPants said:


> Perfect.
> 
> But... "7th chords" = Muzak? That's a strange implication.



Thank you 

I guess what I meant is that: 7th chords =/= usual trailer music.

Musak seems to cover a wide range of stuff, so it's hard to pinpoint exactly the codes.
I ended basing my (very limited) studies on *Stimulus Progression #2. *It's a fantastic piece of music!

Makes me feel like flying to Brasil in the 70s <3


----------

